# Uber wants 60% of every ride.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So I’m at home online and I get this garbage and 10 other request this is up front pricing.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

This is pretty much the status quo by now. Lyft is often worse. All I can say is Uber had better be making money by now. If they still can't pull a consistent profit with regularly taking >50% of the fare, their business model is doomed.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Uber is still consistently losing money on me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Spoiler



🚨 Godwin's Law Alert 🚨


At this stage, all the threads saying, "Uber's taking 50% / 60% / so much / etc" from every ride are like saying, in April 1945, "These Nazis really aren't good people".

Yes, we already know that Uber and Lyft now help themselves to a very large share of the pie. We've heard it over and over and over again. It's a little late in the game for these "revelations" to keep coming in.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be more impressed if somebody actually posted pics of a weekly statement (with earnings of at least a few hundred bucks) showing Uber taking over 50%.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Recently I've been asking passengers what they were charged for the ride by Uber. Many times I've found out uber was taking 60%+ of my fare. One passenger was charged 35$ for a ride that I was paid 13$ for. Another one was a 40$ ride which I got 15$ cut.

I often offset thiss by working nights ( In Detroit) where I often feel the pay is much better . Likely due to lack of drivers willing to drive at night in Detroit.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Captian-Picard said:


> Recently I've been asking passengers what they were charged for the ride by Uber. Many times I've found out uber was taking 60%+ of my fare. One passenger was charged 35$ for a ride that I was paid 13$ for. Another one was a 40$ ride which I got 15$ cut.


Did any passengers tell you they were charged $28 when you were paid $23?

Did any passengers tell you they were charged $17 when you were paid $26?

What do your weekly statements say about Uber's gains or losses on your driving?


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Schmanthony said:


> Did any passengers tell you they were charged $28 when you were paid $23?
> 
> Did any passengers tell you they were charged $17 when you were paid $26?


Not sure about your tone, but yes, there's been times where I was paid the full amount. Not common though


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> I'd be more impressed if somebody actually posted pics of a weekly statement (with earnings of at least a few hundred bucks) showing Uber taking over 50%.











customer payments is $18.99 and uber paid me $8.71…
I can show you countless payments like that…


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

North bay trips are so bad now. SF is $5 rides all day now. They took away base fare and minutes pay. Just based on what customers pay. I got $27 on a SFO trip to Berkeley. Not bad More than a dollar a mile and with toll it would be $34. I was shocked when pax told me they paid $68. Gig work was always a scam but now Uber is keeping all the chips. Just like the casino. You may win once in a while but it always works out best for the casino. Not You


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Sue them. You’re in a state that will gladly award your damages for misclassification of employment arbitration.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

On the WORST of days I'm handing over 33% of what I make to the company that hands me the keys to the car and provides pings/commercial insurance, and contract taxi stands.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Uber and Lyft pretty much do what they want..gas is getting cheaper..but it's hard to make money now..quests suck surges suck..too many drivers..surplus of drivers..let's see how new year's eve and new year's day go.. after that it's going to be slowww for a month or two.. hopefully prop 22 gets shot down..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Captian-Picard said:


> Recently I've been asking passengers what they were charged for the ride by Uber. Many times I've found out uber was taking 60%+ of my fare. One passenger was charged 35$ for a ride that I was paid 13$ for. Another one was a 40$ ride which I got 15$ cut.
> 
> I often offset thiss by working nights ( In Detroit) where I often feel the pay is much better . Likely due to lack of drivers willing to drive at night in Detroit.


I'm in the Inland Empire market, nights and early morning are usually have the best pay, pay usually is really bad when there's not a high demand but if you take your time and cherry pick when there is a demand you can usually find some good trips not as good as they used to be but still workable, I haven't worked a full week in about maybe a month and a half I have other things I do besides Uber and lyft, but the last time I worked a full week was at the beginning of November and I did almost $1,500


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On the WORST of days I'm handing over 33% of what I make to the company that hands me the keys to the car and provides pings/commercial insurance, and contract taxi stands.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On the WORST of days I'm handing over 33% of what I make to the company that hands me the keys to the car and provides pings/commercial insurance, and contract taxi stands.


go into Uber app. Show us some screenshots. All my trips they take 40% to 60%. Uber always wins


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Discdom said:


> go into Uber app. Show us some screenshots. All my trips they take 40% to 60%. Uber always wins


Uber always loses on me, week after week.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Asruf said:


> View attachment 689014
> 
> customer payments is $18.99 and uber paid me $8.71…
> I can show you countless payments like that…


That's one trip. Not a weekly statement. I can show you countless like that as well. I can also show you countless where Uber was in the negative big time and countless where their take is what you might consider "fair" at 20% or whatever.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> Uber always loses on me, week after week.


Prove it. There is no way you make more than the amount they charge the customer each week. 

Prove it or shut the [email protected] up. Show me more than 5 trips


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Discdom said:


> Prove it. There is no way you make more than the amount they charge the customer each week.
> 
> Prove it or shut the [email protected] up. Show me more than 5 trips


Simply don't take any trips that pay less than $1/min including pickup time and trust me, Uber loses money on most of those.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Discdom said:


> Prove it. There is no way you make more than the amount they charge the customer each week.
> 
> Prove it or shut the [email protected] up. Show me more than 5 trips


I have to agree with you on this one… he is full of crap… I guess his photoshop is broken 🤣


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> Simply don't take any trips that pay less than $1/min including pickup time and trust me, Uber loses money on most of those.


They charge pax $2 a mile. Look at my pic. 15 miles. Driver will get $20.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Uber is still consistently losing money on me.


The only way that can happen is if Uber is offering large promos and/or surges. Unless I've missed something Upfront Fares doesn't allow longhauling.

In any case Chicago is an outlier. Apparently no one wants to drive there, otherwise Uber wouldn't be offering the promos and bonuses.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Simply don't take any trips that pay less than $1/min including pickup time and trust me, Uber loses money on most of those.


"Simply"?

Try getting those types of offers in most markets. It's much easier said than done.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Discdom said:


> Prove it. There is no way you make more than the amount they charge the customer each week.
> 
> Prove it or shut the [email protected] up. Show me more than 5 trips


Let's assume he's telling the truth. Big freaking deal. He's one driver in one outlier market (Chicago).

Based on the alleged promos and bonuses Uber offers in Chicago it seems that no one wants to drive in Chicago.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> "Simply"? Try getting those types of offers in most markets. It's much easier said than done.


I can't get them all the time in Chicago. When I can't get them consistently, I don't drive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Discdom said:


> go into Uber app. Show us some screenshots. All my trips they take 40% to 60%. Uber always wins


Uber loses when you rent an uber taxi and don't take any ubertaxi pings. I assure you of this fact.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> I can't get them all the time in Chicago. When I can't get them consistently, I don't drive.


The problem with your method is that you don't get paid unless you drive.

Based on everything I've seen and read the majority of trips are provided by people who do gig work because they need the money. Thus staying home isn't a viable option for them.


----------



## UnhappySaskatoonDriver (Apr 27, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time for people to start looking for other side work and give this shit up and stop feeding these guys.


----------



## r7brewer (Jan 10, 2016)

I was stuck in traffic for 20 min. on the way to the airport due to an accident. Did not get one penny extra.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

It's around 5:00 a.m. in the morning and I'm in Rancho Cucamonga California, I saw a trip come up going about 240 miles and it was paying $149, I was shocked in two ways that's the first long trip really long trip I've ever seen on lyft offered to me and why the hell would I do it, I was actually thinking I was going to see it come back again cuz who the hell would take that, but I guess someone did because it hasn't come back around to me.


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> Did any passengers tell you they were charged $28 when you were paid $23?
> 
> Did any passengers tell you they were charged $17 when you were paid $26?
> 
> What do your weekly statements say about Uber's gains or losses on your driving?


Sounds like you're pro-Uber.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

I rejected a fare for $10.41 to the airport then opened the Uber app and requested a ride to the airport and the upfront price was $21.99.


----------



## Solmex (Mar 30, 2017)

I take only small trip distance, they pay around 5 dollars. My acceptance rating is low but I don't care about it. I take trips to Chicago ohare only when they pay more than 20 like usually was. I don't go long distance or rush hours.



So I’m at home online and I get this garbage and 10 other request this is up front pricing.







View attachment 689003




View attachment 689002




[/QUOTE]







this garbage and 10 other request this is up front pricing.















￼







￼







[/QUOTE]













M

up front pricing.































￼















￼















[/QUOTE]





Discdom said:


> They charge pax $2 a mile. Look at my pic. 15 miles. Driver will get $20. ￼


----------



## Driving4nothing (May 4, 2015)

I quit giving Uber most of my weekend time in early 2016. At the time I helped them build their Cincinnati business by dedicating most of my weekends in 2015 to driving. At the time I believe they were charging us drivers 21% of the fare in commission. Then they wanted to up it to about 30% and many drivers were upset. What did Uber do? They assured drivers who started earlier would be grandfathered in to the lower commission rate. I knew this was a crock of sh:t and I believe Uber takes about 40 to 50% of each fare now. They sent me a survey asking how likely am I to continue driving and refer someone to drive for Uber. My reply was I will not and have not driven for Uber unless there was a large or decent sized promotion for doing a small number of trips. I told them my disdain for what they did to the early drivers who helped build their business. They rewarded us with lower rates and much higher commissions. So the bottom line for me is Uber can fly a kite with their dumb a$s minimum wage job. I’d make more going to fry some chicken fingers at least they pay $15 an hour guaranteed without some crackhead barfing in your car.


----------



## Reefrunner (1 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> I'd be more impressed if somebody actually posted pics of a weekly statement (with earnings of at least a few hundred bucks) showing Uber taking over 50%.


Yeah well what would really be nice is for the driver to see the full amount of the fair to know exactly what the rideshare is taking from them as well as what they're being paid upfront. That will never happen. I understand that insurance and support staff cost money.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

I can Not Understand WHY You people keep driving for this Misérables gig companies?
i have follow a lot of your chats and it is always the same thing, yak yak yak
but yet you guys are doing NOTHING to force these companies to start paying you guys better.all you guys do is complain complain complain in this forums.
NOTHING GETS ACOMNPLISHED BY DOING THIS CHATTING AMONG YOU.
Think about like with a a person who wants to become first time politician,
if that such person he or she only does chatting in forums, he or she will never succeed as a possible politician much less getting elected, WHY? because all they did was CHATTING CHATTING CHATTING ON FORUMS LIKE THIS ONE, But if that person takes REAL ACTION like TV ads going to talk radio shows, distribute flyers, uses news media,
and also uses the internet by running ads on places like amazon, or even apps like paramount plus, or Apple TV and many more, i will guarantee lawmakers and the public 
(THE VOTER) WIIL LISTEN TO ALL THIS COMPLAINS.
On the mean time it is only a waste of time and nothing gets accomplish.
either you people do what i just explain to you all 
or do another job were you can be your own real boss
or simply get a slave hourly rate job were at least you will not be spending huge amounts on gas and car repairs and your car will last you longer.

I know i did took action and *NO LONGER* do rideshare.

Think About it.............


----------



## Driving4nothing (May 4, 2015)

Reefrunner said:


> Yeah well what would really be nice is for the driver to see the full amount of the fair to know exactly what the rideshare is taking from them as well as what they're being paid upfront. That will never happen. I understand that insurance and support staff cost money.


Uber used to do this, they used to show the ENTIRE fare paid by customer. You could use this to decide if you wanted to accept. Then they mucked everything up by just showing you what you would net if you accepted the trip. This is ripoff pricing because the driver is completely in the dark about what the passenger paid. So I should let a complete stranger in my car, do all of the work and take all of the risk for Uber to take half. No way hard pass


----------



## TexChuck (Jan 14, 2020)

He’s just trying to get under your skin, I’ve also received full payment or almost full on a handful of rides over the last 4,000+ rides , like maybe 3, anyone says they losing money on you is BS. Most of the riders I spoke to last week about how much they were charged vs what I get paid averaged about 40- 45% that Uber was taking, there was 1 ride where is was around 55%. And another where it was 30%. 
They are charging customers more than usual and paying us less than the per hour / per mile rates they took away earlier this year.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Driving4nothing said:


> Uber used to do this, they used to show the ENTIRE fare paid by customer. You could use this to decide if you wanted to accept. Then they mucked everything up by just showing you what you would net if you accepted the trip. This is ripoff pricing because the driver is completely in the dark about what the passenger paid. So I should let a complete stranger in my car, do all of the work and take all of the risk for Uber to take half. No way hard pass


We drivers doing Uber and Lyft are not the only workers in transportation that don't have upfront information as to what the customer is paying, it's the same thing in trucking load Brokers do the same thing.









Brokers In the Freight Industry Are Robbing Americans And Truck Drivers Out Of Billions Of Dollars…


This screenshot is an example of what happens in trucking America every single day. Fraudulent billing practices like this lead to massive…




medium.com


----------



## allisonwe (3 mo ago)

We Lyft and Uber need to agree on a 3 day period of NOT driving at all until the drivers rates are standardized and fair. This would get their attention,


----------



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

Buff69 said:


> Uber and Lyft pretty much do what they want..gas is getting cheaper..but it's hard to make money now..quests suck surges suck..too many drivers..surplus of drivers..let's see how new year's eve and new year's day go.. after that it's going to be slowww for a month or two.. hopefully prop 22 gets shot down..


you think youre going to make more money as an employee? Not only will you make less money, you will lose flexibility, the main attraction of driving for Uber.


----------



## fasteddy (Aug 31, 2015)

Mole said:


> So I’m at home online and I get this garbage and 10 other request this is up front pricing.
> 
> View attachment 689003
> 
> View attachment 689002


Here is the rationale behind the upfront scamming er a I mean pricing.. I am not a fan but keep in mind you do not have to accept the ride. We are not getting penalized for not accepting rides like we did before. Hopefully Uber will realize playing games with our pay is disrespectful to the drivers. I have been at this almost 8 years. I have seen pay ebb and flow many times. It is definitely not in our favor at this point. But for what it’s worth below is their thought process.


----------



## Foxrocks Insocks (4 mo ago)

Captian-Picard said:


> Recently I've been asking passengers what they were charged for the ride by Uber. Many times I've found out uber was taking 60%+ of my fare. One passenger was charged 35$ for a ride that I was paid 13$ for. Another one was a 40$ ride which I got 15$ cut.
> 
> I often offset thiss by working nights ( In Detroit) where I often feel the pay is much better . Likely due to lack of drivers willing to drive at night in Detroit.


If you're brave enough to drive at night in Detroit, you deserve 50% of my earnings.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> We drivers doing Uber and Lyft are not the only workers in transportation that don't have upfront information as to what the customer is paying, it's the same thing in trucking load Brokers do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a similar business model as Uber. Travis probably copied at least some aspects of it when he co-founded Uber.

In many if not most cases owner-operator truckers are not their own bosses, the brokers are. The brokers set the rates, not the drivers.


----------



## charger91 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thats about average for me


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

It is always becoming harder to earn with Uber. I have been tracking everything. Not accepting rides is not optional: It is a matter of survival. 

Uber generally charges 2x what you get plus a little more. 
That being said, I have seen them charge 3 times what the driver gets
and sometimes only a few dollars more (bizzarre, especially with quests looming.) 

Amazingly, there are a few rides every few weeks where the passenger pays a dollar less that what the driver gets paid.

I do not like the way they are doing things. There should be a minimum ride rate.

They should stop charging double when there are surges... unless smaller surges (do not double a $10 surge)

The majority of rides I see are 4-5 for 15 -20 minutes. Working without surges is pathetic in traffic hours... Especially at high demand times.


I am seeing many rides that pay only 18-23 cents a mile, (20-25% that pay 40 cents or lower,) and a few that pay more than a dollar a mile. 

One of the worse was deceptive: that would have paid $6.30 for a pickup out of state, then going deeper out of state with multiple stops: Said a total of 26 mins but I know it would have wasted closer to an hour (One way) and left me with no way to get back for promo time.

Trying to get screen copies of the ride offers... and also read them to decide to accept or decline is taxing in traffic or when a turn is coming up.

I am/was in the top 10%. I am close to my diamond numbers... But, now my acceptance rate is 65% I really would like to bring it up... but seriously... not accepting rides is not optional. It is a matter of survival.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Mole said:


> So I’m at home online and I get this garbage and 10 other request this is up front pricing.
> 
> View attachment 689003
> 
> View attachment 689002


They get 80% in my market. Upfront pricing was a gimmick to screw the drivers even more. Insane traffic and other variables never get added on.


----------



## avidday04 (Sep 15, 2015)

I don’t think anyone should worry all that much about how much Uber is taking. Look at how much you average per hour after everything is paid and decide if it’s worth it to you. I’m in SW Florida in a medium to low population area and I average $20-25/hr after expenses. Even if Uber took 90% but I still make $20/hr+ then what do I care?


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Rideshare drv said:


> I can Not Understand WHY You people keep driving for this Misérables gig companies?
> i have follow a lot of your chats and it is always the same thing, yak yak yak
> but yet you guys are doing NOTHING to force these companies to start paying you guys better.all you guys do is complain complain complain in this forums.
> NOTHING GETS ACOMNPLISHED BY DOING THIS CHATTING AMONG YOU.
> ...


I do not understand why people who do not drive for rideshare feel the need to participate in driver forums!

I can understand getting frustrated and no longer driving or maybe you were deactivated and are angry and continue to participate to vent your anger.

I guess coming here to berate those who still drive is YOUR way ot taking action?

Or maybe you are just lonely and crave some attention?

Who knows.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

allisonwe said:


> We Lyft and Uber need to agree on a 3 day period of NOT driving at all until the drivers rates are standardized and fair. This would get their attention,


Good luck with that!

You live in the United States Of America, not France or some other European nation where people care.

In those European nations .... they can organize nationwide work actions but here in the United States, we are so deeply divided because of the actions of two political parties ( yes both are to blame and the citizens are more to blame for following them ) the American people will NEVER come together in agreement of anything.

Hell we cannot even agree that we are the gender we were born with - that's how ****ed up the American people have become.

In days gone by, boys were born and became men, girls were born and became women ........ now boys are becoming women, girls are becoming men and the really mentally ill people well ..... they refuse to be neither man nor woman.

.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

losiglow said:


> This is pretty much the status quo by now. Lyft is often worse. All I can say is Uber had better be making money by now. If they still can't pull a consistent profit with regularly taking >50% of the fare, their business model is doomed.


Lyft's percentage payout is far better than Uber, and always has been. Uber has continuously changed it's pay model to take more and more from the driver. That's why I have always preferred Lyft, for years. Lyft just started with it's 'up front' pricing model. But I believe the split for payout is still better.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> That's one trip. Not a weekly statement. I can show you countless like that as well. I can also show you countless where Uber was in the negative big time and countless where their take is what you might consider "fair" at 20% or whatever.


Depending on the area matters.


----------



## Smallbusinessman (24 d ago)

Rideshare drv said:


> I can Not Understand WHY You people keep driving for this Misérables gig companies?
> i have follow a lot of your chats and it is always the same thing, yak yak yak
> but yet you guys are doing NOTHING to force these companies to start paying you guys better.all you guys do is complain complain complain in this forums.
> NOTHING GETS ACOMNPLISHED BY DOING THIS CHATTING AMONG YOU.
> ...


----------



## Smallbusinessman (24 d ago)

Rideshare drv said:


> I can Not Understand WHY You people keep driving for this Misérables gig companies?
> i have follow a lot of your chats and it is always the same thing, yak yak yak
> but yet you guys are doing NOTHING to force these companies to start paying you guys better.all you guys do is complain complain complain in this forums.
> NOTHING GETS ACOMNPLISHED BY DOING THIS CHATTING AMONG YOU.
> ...


You’re using an ancient thing called logic. People don’t use that anymore. 😉


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Fare $71.32 
Fare $65.72 
Surge $1.75 
Temporary Fuel Surcharge $3.85 

Customer payments $178.33 Total amount your customers paid (excluding delivery items paid to restaurants and stores) Third-party fees and operational expenses Fees charged to customers and paid outto cover items like commercial auto insurance*, tolls, and other trip-related expenses** 
Airport Surcharge -$11.60 
Toll -$8.12 
Commercial auto insurance*, payment card fees, and other expenses -$44.74 (I am not at all what this is supposed to be for. I don't use their pay card, and I don't carry their 'commercial auto insurance.')

Total Fare $71.32
Total customer payments $178.33

71.32/178.33 = 39.99% my revenue
Uber is keeping 60%

Tips = $14.18 (on 7 rides. some people don't tip at all. And it's not for lack of trying. My car is clean and I am extremely courteous. Usually I only get 2/10 people who will tip, and it's like $2-3. I usually am driving around Orlando Airport and Disney parks. [Lyft is the rideshare partner of Disney. So I use them more often.])

I attached the pdf for this week for full transparency.

Oh, and the 'instant payout fee' has gone up from $0.50 (October) to $0.85 (now)!


----------



## Theo Offficen (2 mo ago)

Rideshare drv said:


> I can Not Understand WHY You people keep driving for this Misérables gig companies?
> i have follow a lot of your chats and it is always the same thing, yak yak yak
> but yet you guys are doing NOTHING to force these companies to start paying you guys better.all you guys do is complain complain complain in this forums.
> NOTHING GETS ACOMNPLISHED BY DOING THIS CHATTING AMONG YOU.
> ...


I can't think about non English. Man you need to have a get a friend who can translate what the hell it is you're trying to say cuz it is not English and it is not grammar.

Wow, just the worst communication possible.

Also nothing helpful. It's you're doing exactly the thing you're railing against. Ooh that's probably a big word, railing?


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The only way that can happen is if Uber is offering large promos and/or surges. Unless I've missed something Upfront Fares doesn't allow longhauling.
> 
> In any case Chicago is an outlier. Apparently no one wants to drive there, otherwise Uber wouldn't be offering the promos and bonuses.


What do you mean "Upfront Fares doesn't allow longhauling?" First, what do you consider 'longhauling?' a 45+ minutes trip? Where I live (50 miles south of Orlando) that is the normal trip time for most places of any sort of 'civilization.' And yes, Upfront fares are applied across the board, no matter the length of trip. The only time it supposedly will be modified is if the rider changes the trip or adds stops, and it is drastically outside the original dropoff spot.


----------



## C1A1Driver (24 d ago)

Schmanthony said:


> I'd be more impressed if somebody actually posted pics of a weekly statement (with earnings of at least a few hundred bucks) showing Uber taking over 50%.


It's in your driver dashboard you click on the trip and it will show you how much they charge the customer and how much they paid you


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

charger91 said:


> View attachment 689214
> 
> 
> Thats about average for me


go to page 2 and see the "Fare" total. and then divide that by the "customer payments." Then you will truly see the payout percentage, without all the extra fees, tips, tolls, or other expenses calculated in there.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

avidday04 said:


> I don’t think anyone should worry all that much about how much Uber is taking. Look at how much you average per hour after everything is paid and decide if it’s worth it to you. I’m in SW Florida in a medium to low population area and I average $20-25/hr after expenses. Even if Uber took 90% but I still make $20/hr+ then what do I care?


South Central Florida here. ...and if you really consider all your 'expenses,' I bet it only comes out closer to $15/hr. I only average about $15-20/hr on the road. that is with 2/10 people tipping anything. If I consider my fuel and expenses, I am coming up less. And my 2020 CR-V gets almost 30 mpg.


----------



## avidday04 (Sep 15, 2015)

Mozart27 said:


> South Central Florida here. ...and if you really consider all your 'expenses,' I bet it only comes out closer to $15/hr. I only average about $15-20/hr on the road. that is with 2/10 people tipping anything. If I consider my fuel and expenses, I am coming up less. And my 2020 CR-V gets almost 30 mpg.


To be fair I do all my own maintenance and most repairs otherwise I’d be averaging like $12/hr. 2/10 tip for me also. I get about 39mpg overall but diesel (VW Passat). In august I hit low of $14/hr over a two week period but for the year my average is still just over $20/hr. But my real point is however much you make an hour should make sense to the individual totally irrespective of what Uber makes.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Foxrocks Insocks said:


> If you're brave enough to drive at night in Detroit, you deserve 50% of my earnings.


My biggest issue is horribly late passengers. I've had a few dangerous incidents, but I guess my talking skills got me out !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mozart27 said:


> What do you mean "Upfront Fares doesn't allow longhauling?" First, what do you consider 'longhauling?' a 45+ minutes trip? Where I live (50 miles south of Orlando) that is the normal trip time for most places of any sort of 'civilization.' And yes, Upfront fares are applied across the board, no matter the length of trip. The only time it supposedly will be modified is if the rider changes the trip or adds stops, and it is drastically outside the original dropoff spot.


On this website longhauling meant driving as many paid miles as you possibly could while still arriving at the destination on time. 

Longhauling is no longer a viable option under Upfront Fares because our pay for every trip is fixed in advance.


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> It is always becoming harder to earn with Uber. I have been tracking everything. Not accepting rides is not optional: It is a matter of survival.
> 
> Uber generally charges 2x what you get plus a little more.
> That being said, I have seen them charge 3 times what the driver gets
> ...


I don't do multiple stops it's a big rip off for drivers they need to Change 1 dollar per minute when stopped


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

Mikekk said:


> I don't do multiple stops it's a big rip off for drivers they need to Change 1 dollar per minute when stopped


Charge


----------



## d2wuberLA (Dec 6, 2019)

harcouber said:


> Good luck with that! You live in the United States Of America, not France or some other European nation where people care. In those European nations .... they can organize nationwide work actions but here in the United States, we are so deeply divided because of the actions of two political parties ( yes both are to blame and the citizens are more to blame for following them ) the American people will NEVER come together in agreement of anything. Hell we cannot even agree that we are the gender we were born with - that's how ****ed up the American people have become. In days gone by, boys were born and became men, girls were born and became women ........ now boys are becoming women, girls are becoming men and the really mentally ill people well ..... they refuse to be neither man nor woman. .


 I lived in Sweden and drove for Uber! You need to take 5 written tests, register a company and apply to get a Taxi license and deposit $10,000 in a government account to even be allowed to drive for Uber and youR car has to be registered to your company and pay extra to have it licensed as a taxi. So no, European countries don’t give a shit about their citizens. There is NO FREE MARKET or FRE SPEECH


----------



## Rebug (26 d ago)

d2wuberLA said:


> I lived in Sweden and drove for Uber! You need to take 5 written tests, register a company and apply to get a Taxi license and deposit $10,000 in a government account to even be allowed to drive for Uber and youR car has to be registered to your company and pay extra to have it licensed as a taxi. So no, European countries don’t give a shit about their citizens. There is NO FREE MARKET or FRE SPEECH


That is good. In the 'free' Australia, uber sign up takes only a couple of weeks and you can use your 15 year old car with insurance upgrade but the job is called 'modern slavery for uber' for good reasons.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Their plan is to boil the rideshare frog by making it increasingly unappealing to drivers, then they will use the media to make the case for the necessity of self-driving vehicles. We programmers have been seeing this for the last 10 years in USA where the media echoes corporate claims that they can't find enough programmers so that the public believes it ok for those companies to sponsor visas for programmers from South Asia (meanwhile there are plenty of out-of-work software dev degree holders in the USA, including myself).


----------



## drstoney (Apr 26, 2017)

avidday04 said:


> I don’t think anyone should worry all that much about how much Uber is taking. Look at how much you average per hour after everything is paid and decide if it’s worth it to you. I’m in SW Florida in a medium to low population area and I average $20-25/hr after expenses. Even if Uber took 90% but I still make $20/hr+ then what do I care?


In the charleston,sc area I have over 7000 trips; Uber and Lyft now typically pay after expenses $12 -15 dollars when passengers are pay more than ever.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

avidday04 said:


> I don’t think anyone should worry all that much about how much Uber is taking. Look at how much you average per hour after everything is paid and decide if it’s worth it to you. I’m in SW Florida in a medium to low population area and I average $20-25/hr after expenses. Even if Uber took 90% but I still make $20/hr+ then what do I care?


What do you care? Hmmm? Let's do the math on this 'what if' example of yours.

Let's say you make $20/hr. Depending on length of trip, you either make $5 on 15 minutes, $10 on 30 minutes, or $20 on 60 minutes. And this DOES NOT include the drive time to pickup location; or a tip.
Let's say it's 30 minutes and your payout is $10. If that is only 10% of the fare. That would mean that the total fare is $100. If this is true, how often do you think the customer will use the service? In this example, $100 for 30 minute trip?! That's ridiculous! And you can forget a tip. In the customer's mind they paid Uber and you, as an agent of uber, $100 to take them 20 ish miles for 30 minutes of the collective time. How often will someone use the service for that. Less people using the service means less trips. This, in an already over saturated driver market (in a lot of areas). Less trips means less money. That also means you make less per hour.

What uber charges the customer, what percentage of that you get, and in what length of time is all factors of the same equation. If you don't understand that, then you are lost.

Plus, would you really only be ok with 10% of the job when you take all the risk? 
It's like a bank robbing crew (and no, I don't rob banks). Crew of 4, 1 planner, 3 people committing the heist. The planner draws it up, but then is like; "you know guys, I don't get my hands dirty but I want 70%. You guys take all the risk and split the other 30% amongst you." Does this make any sense? Or seem at all fair?? No! But you are happy with your 10% split? Ok...whatever you say.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mozart27 said:


> What do you care? Hmmm? Let's do the math on this 'what if' example of yours.
> 
> Let's say you make $20/hr. Depending on length of trip, you either make $5 on 15 minutes, $10 on 30 minutes, or $20 on 60 minutes. And this DOES NOT include the drive time to pickup location; or a tip.
> Let's say it's 30 minutes and your payout is $10. If that is only 10% of the fare. That would mean that the total fare is $100. If this is true, how often do you think the customer will use the service? In this example, $100 for 30 minute trip?! That's ridiculous! And you can forget a tip. In the customer's mind they paid Uber and you, as an agent of uber, $100 to take them 20 ish miles for 30 minutes of the collective time. How often will someone use the service for that. Less people using the service means less trips. This, in an already over saturated driver market (in a lot of areas). Less trips means less money. That also means you make less per hour.
> ...


Some of the very same people who make clueless comments such as "I don't care how much Uber takes" will also claim that driving for Uber means they're "business owners".

Not only do they lack competency running a business, they lack competency to be managers of a business. They're not even competent as consumers.

I laugh at the thought of a Sam Walton or a Jack Welch being told by an assistant "who cares how much our business partner got it in the deal". It would take less than 10 seconds for that assistant to be tossed out the door.

Sam Walton, who happened to be the richest person in the world wanted EVERY LAST CENT he could extract from the companies he did business with. 

Contrast that with peon gig drivers who see nothing wrong with handing over large chunks of what should be theirs to the greedy gig companies.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

*Unjust Enrichment Law Definition Elements & Defenses – California*









Unjust Enrichment Law Definition Elements & Defenses - California







nakaselawfirm.com













Breach of Contract – Unjust Enrichment Claims – Contracts







contracts.uslegal.com





but, that takes a lawsuit.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Mole said:


> So I’m at home online and I get this garbage and 10 other request this is up front pricing.
> 
> View attachment 689003
> 
> View attachment 689002


OK first off .82 cents a mile isn't ideal but with a tip if it goes over $1 per mile then it's good. Of course your going to deadhead back and that's not good, but hopefully a trip back home. 

Second you posted ANOTHER trip screenshot, which similar, isn't the same trip by the same customer in the same area and conditions.

ON UBER if you want to know what the customer paid, log into your ONLINE WEBPAGE UBER account and click on a trip and at the bottom you will see what the pax paid. 

Now post screenshots of that and your pay, divide your pay by what the pax paid to get your percentage. However you need to take an average of many trips because Uber has a base fee which the percentage could be higher with shorter trips.

The pay and charges are dynamic, so they change even with different pax.

With my data Uber has been taking about 30-35% or so. Which part pays for insurance, tolls and cc fees. The rest is overhead. Trust me not having to answer tons of calls every minute is worth it.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

harcouber said:


> I do not understand why people who do not drive for rideshare feel the need to participate in driver fo


How do Rideshare drivers have time to post here? Someone needs to post.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> OK first off .82 cents a mile isn't ideal but with a tip if it goes over $1 per mile then it's good. Of course your going to deadhead back and that's not good, but hopefully a trip back home.
> 
> Second you posted ANOTHER trip screenshot, which similar, isn't the same trip by the same customer in the same area and conditions.
> 
> ...


If I could get 82c a mile I might take more Uber pings. 82c a mile I could probobly make X work.

The last rate card in my market was 53c a mile 8c a minute and with flat rates it can go as low as 30-35 a mile 6c a minute.

The percentage they take is a moot point, what they pay is garbage.

The issue is that they take way too much and if they gave us a reasonable % it wouldn’t be as garbage.


What is the acceptable amount they can take?

Well I think about 20%


The cab company I drive for takes a third or less of what I bring in so there’s no reason Uber can’t survive on less, considering it’s the cab companies car.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Some of the very same people who make clueless comments such as "I don't care how much Uber takes" will also claim that driving for Uber means they're "business owners".
> 
> Not only do they lack competency running a business, they lack competency to be managers of a business. They're not even competent as consumers.
> 
> ...


And sadly some of those "peon gig drivers" are immigrants who are willing to mindlessly drive at base rates. And they say, "Well I know Uber is a ripoff company, but I gotta feed my family. " And because of Ubers massive research, behavioral science machines. and surveillance programs, Uber is keenly aware that a large group of drivers will work for pennies.


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

Mikekk said:


> I don't do multiple stops it's a big rip off for drivers they need to Change 1 dollar per minute when stopped


$1 per minute wait fee + each dropoff/stop counts as a trip


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

uber_312 said:


> $1 per minute wait fee + each dropoff/stop counts as a trip


You're not going to get $1 per minute wait time stop dreaming, that's $60 per hour no one's going to pay you $60 per hour to sit behind a wheel at the most 50 cents per minute which is $30 per hour


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> You're not going to get $1 per minute wait time stop dreaming, that's $60 per hour no one's going to pay you $60 per hour to sit behind a wheel at the most 50 cents per minute which is $30 per hour


One can dream


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

uber_312 said:


> One can dream


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tcaud said:


> Their plan is to boil the rideshare frog by making it increasingly unappealing to drivers, then they will use the media to make the case for the necessity of self-driving vehicles. We programmers have been seeing this for the last 10 years in USA where the media echoes corporate claims that they can't find enough programmers so that the public believes it ok for those companies to sponsor visas for programmers from South Asia (meanwhile there are plenty of out-of-work software dev degree holders in the USA, including myself).


Interesting take on the situation. I agree with most of it except for the part of trying to make the job "increasingly unappealing to drivers". That type of cynical Machiavellian scheming is right up their alley but I think more likely they're trying to grab as much loot as they can before the govt regulators step in or until the SDCs are ready for primetime.

Uber's trying to run out the clock in their quest to stay one step ahead of the govt until the SDCs are ready, at which point driver classification will be a moot point.

Uber doesn't just want SDCs, they want a MONOPOLY or CARTEL on the use of SDCs. For that purpose Uber WOULD try to use the media to convince the public on the need for SDC cartels in this country.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

tcaud said:


> Their plan is to boil the rideshare frog by making it increasingly unappealing to drivers, then they will use the media to make the case for the necessity of self-driving vehicles. We programmers have been seeing this for the last 10 years in USA where the media echoes corporate claims that they can't find enough programmers so that the public believes it ok for those companies to sponsor visas for programmers from South Asia (meanwhile there are plenty of out-of-work software dev degree holders in the USA, including myself).


I've been telling drivers this since they started dropping our fares. You're exactly right about their plans. Problem is, you still have idiot drivers out there and "planted" drivers out there snatching up those ridiculous trip fares as if they are operating some sort of social services or charity agency.


----------



## Bnerdy (Jul 11, 2015)

Captian-Picard said:


> Recently I've been asking passengers what they were charged for the ride by Uber. Many times I've found out uber was taking 60%+ of my fare. One passenger was charged 35$ for a ride that I was paid 13$ for. Another one was a 40$ ride which I got 15$ cut.
> 
> I often offset thiss by working nights ( In Detroit) where I often feel the pay is much better . Likely due to lack of drivers willing to drive at night in Detroit.


That is so tacky….Uber does show what the passenger takes if you look on your account, outside the app. I would be turned off if a driver asked me that. Plus, what does it matter? You’re not going to do anything with that information but complain about it here


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bnerdy said:


> That is so tacky….Uber does show what the passenger takes if you look on your account, outside the app. I would be turned off if a driver asked me that. Plus, what does it matter? You’re not going to do anything with that information but complain about it here


I agree that is something that I should not be asked directly it should be an organic part of a conversation, for example I have passengers ask me do I like driving then they might say oh well at least you're getting paid well for this trip, then I will say what I'm getting paid and I may ask them what are they paying, but I cannot imagine directly asking the passenger what are you paying for this trip, this is why so many drivers get themselves in trouble and be complaining on here about getting a one-star or getting some type of warning from uber, there are things you should guess not talk about say or ask to start a conversation inside your car,

Questions about the fares and payments do come up quite often in my car, because I am running two apps one for Uber and one for lyft, and within 5 to 4 minutes of drop off I will turn the other app on (sometimes I forget to turn it off) and the fares can seen what I'm being offered for a trip so what Uber/Lyft is paying and what they are paying does come up in my car quite often but I don't start the conversation they do.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

Rideshare drv said:


> I can Not Understand WHY You people keep driving for this Misérables gig companies?
> i have follow a lot of your chats and it is always the same thing, yak yak yak
> but yet you guys are doing NOTHING to force these companies to start paying you guys better.all you guys do is complain complain complain in this forums.
> NOTHING GETS ACOMNPLISHED BY DOING THIS CHATTING AMONG YOU.
> ...


Americans love to complain about everything. I am a woman, drive in the DMV area , retried and drive 4x times x week and make 2k. I am also a diamond driver and I am doing fine so other drivers that I talk when I am at any airport . If you don’t want to drive because Uber/Lyft don’t pay you enough please stay home. The constant complaints are getting old. Merry xsmas and happy new year.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Bnerdy said:


> That is so tacky….Uber does show what the passenger takes if you look on your account, outside the app. I would be turned off if a driver asked me that. Plus, what does it matter? You’re not going to do anything with that information but complain about it here


Its not about you being turned off. Drivers like you are the reason Uber feels bold enouh to do what they have been doing and I hold you responsible. There would be no need to ask a passenger this question had it not been


La reine said:


> Americans love to complain about everything. I am a woman, drive in the DMV area , retried and drive 4x times x week and make 2k. I am also a diamond driver and I am doing fine so other drivers that I talk when I am at any airport . If you don’t want to drive because Uber/Lyft don’t pay you enough please stay home. The constant complaints are getting old. Merry xsmas and happy new year.


Non Americans love to complain about Americans. Anywhoo, how dare you try to invalidate someone else's experience just because its not your experience. *****, don't you know that Uber has always, since its launch, treated drivers differently?? You're upset because some users of this forum have found common ground to discuss issues with their pay?? Yep, you cannot be American. You're Botican. Stupid *****bot.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Bnerdy said:


> That is so tacky….Uber does show what the passenger takes if you look on your account, outside the app. I would be turned off if a driver asked me that. Plus, what does it matter? You’re not going to do anything with that information but complain about it here


I compeletley and utterly disagree.


----------



## karkar2000 (4 mo ago)

avidday04 said:


> I don’t think anyone should worry all that much about how much Uber is taking. Look at how much you average per hour after everything is paid and decide if it’s worth it to you. I’m in SW Florida in a medium to low population area and I average $20-25/hr after expenses. Even if Uber took 90% but I still make $20/hr+ then what do I care?


 In Los Angeles drivers are getting robbed by Uber during rush hours requests are averaging $17 per hour. With inflation skyrocketing the pay keeps going down every year. Tips have gone down because Uber is robbing riders they think the drivers making a killing. At LAX the mile is still 30 cents, they are charging riders up to $20 market price fee forcing passengers to take shuttles to hotels and get Uber outside airport. Why does Uber need to charge $100 for long trip during surge and keep $50?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

karkar2000 said:


> Why does Uber need to charge $100 for long trip during surge and keep $50?


To make up for all the times they had to pay out a $40 surge on a 2 minute trip.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

La reine said:


> Americans love to complain about everything. I am a woman, drive in the DMV area , retried and drive 4x times x week and make 2k. I am also a diamond driver and I am doing fine so other drivers that I talk when I am at any airport . If you don’t want to drive because Uber/Lyft don’t pay you enough please stay home. The constant complaints are getting old. Merry xsmas and happy new year.


$2k a week. Not this month.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> It's a similar business model as Uber. Travis probably copied at least some aspects of it when he co-founded Uber.
> 
> In many if not most cases owner-operator truckers are not their own bosses, the brokers are. The brokers set the rates, not the drivers.


Uber (and Lyft) copied Sidecar in everything.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> To make up for all the times they had to pay out a $40 surge on a 2 minute trip.


Tell us how often THAT happens.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> OK first off .82 cents a mile isn't ideal but with a tip if it goes over $1 per mile then it's good. Of course your going to deadhead back and that's not good, but hopefully a trip back home.
> 
> Second you posted ANOTHER trip screenshot, which similar, isn't the same trip by the same customer in the same area and conditions.
> 
> ...


I’m just saying Uber lowered our pay and on average they are taking 50% or more. If you cherry pic from a good spot you can make more then $1 a mile but as clearly as can be we just took a pay cut.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

allisonwe said:


> We Lyft and Uber need to agree on a 3 day period of NOT driving at all until the drivers rates are standardized and fair. This would get their attention,


Make it a month and they *might* notice.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> It is always becoming harder to earn with Uber. I have been tracking everything. Not accepting rides is not optional: It is a matter of survival.
> 
> Uber generally charges 2x what you get plus a little more.
> That being said, I have seen them charge 3 times what the driver gets
> ...


It's bad. It's getting so bad that I feel the need to play tricks in the app in order to keep my numbers at Diamond status, but yet not become a fetch-and-drop-off lackey for rates that are beyond unacceptably low. In doing so, it becomes very bad for customer service.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Prove it. There is no way you make more than the amount they charge the customer each week.
> 
> Prove it or shut the [email protected] up. Show me more than 5 trips


Yep, he's all hat and no cattle.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Everyone needs to take 3 days off starting now that would be a great mini strike!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

For a mini strike just decline all orders under $2.50/mile. That will do more good than a strike. 
Either way the ants will love you!


----------



## markciotti1970 (4 mo ago)

Captian-Picard said:


> Recently I've been asking passengers what they were charged for the ride by Uber. Many times I've found out uber was taking 60%+ of my fare. One passenger was charged 35$ for a ride that I was paid 13$ for. Another one was a 40$ ride which I got 15$ cut.
> 
> I often offset thiss by working nights ( In Detroit) where I often feel the pay is much better . Likely due to lack of drivers willing to drive at night in Detroit.


 That is just outrageous I am in Connecticut and the same thing has been happening to me it's ridiculous


----------

